# A.A kadochnikov video's



## Ironman (Apr 2, 2005)

has anyone seen any of kadochnikov's training vids? any reviews?

http://eng.kadochnikov.ru/books/video/


----------



## mscroggins (Apr 3, 2005)

Ironman said:
			
		

> has anyone seen any of kadochnikov's training vids? any reviews?
> 
> http://eng.kadochnikov.ru/books/video/



I picked one up on ebay the other day, and the seller gave me some free seminar footage as a bonus. 

About half the video consists of interviews with various Russian speakers. Since my knowledge of Russian is slim to none, I didn't get much out of this part. 

But the other half is a series of demonstrations and exercises, including a quick example of how to slide down a stairway, something I have always wanted to see demonstrated. Aside from the stairs demonstration and a related trench entering demo, there are numerous coordination exercises, and plenty of exercises for moving on the ground. Let me add that they did not appear to be for wrestling, but rather for covering ground while under fire. 

In my opinion, the stairway demonstration alone is worth the price. The video is not the end all be all, and it doesn't compare in quality or usefulness to Vlad's video library, but there is some good information and ideas to be gleaned from the video. 

I haven't had a chance to watch much of the seminar footage.


----------



## Ironman (Apr 3, 2005)

cool man thanx.


----------



## Clash (Apr 10, 2005)

Greetings,

I believe I also have the two videos of Kadochnikov, that were mentioned in this thread. Its a mixture of interviews and seminar footage,along with some demonstrations of roll's on the second tape by his son Alexy.

I also have 3 other tapes I ordered, that are in PAL format. One consist of empty hand work, the second is work against holds and the third is work with weapons. I still havent been able to watch any of these videos, due to only having access to NTSC player as of now.

Likely soon they will have some video's that are more available to the public,
in NTSC format and english language. Its definately an amazing system and its well worth checking out, you get to see applied science in action in the demonstrations.

Kind Regards, Daniel


----------



## Ironman (Apr 10, 2005)

hmm cool, i heard a new system was coming out generally based on A.A kadochnikov. Its getting started by Matt Powell i beleive, although i don't have a site for it.


----------



## Clash (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes,I was reading a post about Matt Powell developing a new system, I believe it is called "Pramek"? From what I understand it will be a system developed off of practical body mechanics and it will be a universal system
that can be put use by anyone. It will definately be interesting to see what Matt put together, I look forward to seeing some of the work in action.


----------



## Clash (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoops I actually believe I got his sons name wrong, I believe his name is Arkady Kadochnikov? :idunno: I went back to the site to see that they have added on many more videos. I wish you could purchase directly from the site, but online ordering isnt an option yet?


----------



## Ironman (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks for the responses, anyone found the Pramek site? or do you have any links to video clips A.A kadochnikov's demonstrations?


----------



## Clash (Apr 12, 2005)

Im not sure that the site is up for the Pramek site just yet, last I have heard it was being prepared to be launched. I at one point had some video clips of Kadochnikov in action on my pc, I will try to locate them for you sometime soon. This is site that you may find interesting, I believe there are a few video clips of some work "http://www.rusfight-est.com/main_eng.php"

Kind Regards, Daniel


----------



## Pervaz (Apr 12, 2005)

I believe that Matt is still fine-tuning his site (I think the link will be www.pramek.com).


----------



## Clash (Apr 12, 2005)

Many thanks for the link Pervaz, we will definately have to keep an eye on that site.


----------



## Ironman (Apr 12, 2005)

Clash said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the link Pervaz, we will definately have to keep an eye on that site.


indeed thanks .


----------



## mpowell (Apr 12, 2005)

Ironman...cool avatar )

We are fine tuning the site.

PraMek is 'American-made'.  I started it's design in the waning days of the K-Sys.  PraMek was like a little genie in the bottle enticing me with wishes...wishes to start my own things...teach things different...to leave Kadochnikov Style behind and evolve it with new ideas and influences.  

I came to the conclusion that Kadochnikov System was not an end in itself, and had developed in a Russian sphere with little outside influence.  Even now there is movement toward taking the Kadochnikov ystem and evolving it in different ways like I am.  All my old teachers (all but obviouslly Mr. K) have left to create their own systems. The one teacher I still keep in Russia is creating his own method combining Kadochnikov's system with Cossack and Slavic psychological preparation methods that differ from Mr. Kadochnikov preparation methods.  He's a 'master' who's spent 15 years in the system and still wants to evolve it.

I got to a point in Kadochnikov System where I saw the bigger picture and it changed my way of doing things on a day to day level.  That bigger picture is that Kadochnikov's biggest gift to the martial art world was his method of application and world view, which was unlike anyone before him: the view of scientific efficiency as the ultimate goal, and judging everything by that.

It was a method of education first, and a means of achieving an end.

If there is a question if PraMek is based in Kadochnikov's System, yes, in that method and world view...but you can keep that methodology and world view
and come up with different ways of getting to the point of efficiency.

PraMek is one of these...ROSS by AI Retuinskih is one, SPS by Zavgorodnij is one, etc, etc.

PraMek's site will be up pretty soon...some of you know me, I'm a Southerner...we take our time with things we really like doing.

Those stair videos do rock, haha.  I remember learning that stuff, and through the wincing and pain, smiling and saying, '***** thats cool.'   

M


----------



## Ironman (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for the response Matt, i hope the site will contain video clips of the work  . Now, i have been hearing that PraMek also covers general survival basics (not neccessaryly fighting), can you emphasize on that and also will there be videos teaching these basics?


----------



## mpowell (Apr 12, 2005)

Gooood question...
Survival in general is the key word for PraMek...it's a survival system, designed to give one control over themselves, as well as exert control upon and understand the forces and environment around them.  
PraMek will have a section that is urban survival (persona safety in an urban environment) and extreme environmental survival, i.e., outdoor survival in a variety of environments.
The problem with urban survival, be it walking to your car or apartment sober or walking to a car or apartment drunk (if you're me, it's stumbling drunk  :ultracool), is that you can teach every method in the book, but people won't do it because it's their subconscious mind in charge of performing the tasks.  The urban survival area of PraMek will teach methods I developed regarding how to control and train the conscious and subconscious mind and actions to be safe and sound in an urban environment.  
This will have a manual and videos in time.
As for outdoors I grew up in the outdoors hunting, fishing, camping, and tracking...I've been fortunate enough to learn from some really great, experienced people on the outdoors subject, and hopefully PraMek will be a springboard for some of their work.  Regardless if they use PraMek as a springboard, they have still influenced the system.
As for videos on this subject, that would be up to them...I think it's an interesting idea, but their area of expertise within PraMek and how it relates to their other works, is up to them on that area.  That's not the area I'll probably be over in PraMek's development, as I have some other people who've put it to real use in real life from combat survival in the desert to climbing mountains in snow.  This is an area that is wide open for PraMek's application of science.
We have looked at a variety of ways to teach this stuff, including some different trips, camps, seminars, manuals, etc. 
But that part of it is still up in the air....

M


----------



## Ironman (Apr 12, 2005)

nice, thanx. Although i hope they will be encouraged to make video's of tracking and drunk fighting (i'm in college, its sort of a ritual to do beerbongs every so often.)  :ultracool


----------



## Clash (Apr 13, 2005)

Its great to hear from Matt, alot of questions were answered in this thread..
thanks for posting  I plan to to keep a close eye on that upcoming site, and look forward to seeing this system in action. I live about 5 hours from Atlanta, in Meridian MS and have had hopes of getting the opportunity of training with Matt in the future. For now its me and some selected friends that just work with natural body mechanics and practical ideas for self defense solutions. From what I have heard Pramek seems to be an ideal system, with a very logical approach. Definately keep us updated Matt, look forward to seeing the site when its completed.

Kind Regards, Daniel


----------



## Pervaz (Jun 12, 2005)

I had a look today at Matt website (www.pramek.com) and it has come leaps and bounds - I know he is working hard behind the scenes on a lot of functionality and has recently released his forum today as well


----------



## mpowell (Jun 17, 2005)

We're definitely doing a lot of work.  We'll never be as big as MartialTalk  :ultracool but w're working hard.  Thanks for all ya'll's help.  Im working on our manual, distance learning program, and new areas for site.  We've got an RMA forum on our site too if anyone wants to stop by.  I'll keep ya'll posted.
Thanks to MartialTalk for letting me post (not advertise as some idiots say).


----------

